# Best Joint Support



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jan 31, 2011)

What is everyone taking for joint support I need to start take something shoulder and elbow are starting to bother me sometimes. I hear Primaforce cissus being tossed around as really good any input?


----------



## OutWhey (Jan 31, 2011)

Been taking Forged Joint Repair, only 2 caps a day, and all my pains are gone. Love the stuff and the price is great


----------



## Arnold (Jan 31, 2011)

*Flex Rx™ - Joint Builder*


----------



## |Z| (Jan 31, 2011)

BIGBLUECHEVELLE said:


> What is everyone taking for joint support I need to start take something shoulder and elbow are starting to bother me sometimes. I hear Primaforce cissus being tossed around as really good any input?



Its incredible.... cissus is the only ingredient I've ever had work for my joints. It also has been discussed to increase the repair of tendons and ligaments IIRC. Cissus also exhibits mild musclce building effects at high doses of ketosterones so it can be very useful to anyone for both joints and muscle building potential in the long term. I wouldn't personally but another glucosomine or chodritin supplement, I'm going to just go with cissis for all eternity haha

|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## oufinny (Jan 31, 2011)

You know Orange Triad works awesome for me, so does Super Cissus.  What really has my eye is core flex.


----------



## |Z| (Jan 31, 2011)

oufinny said:


> You know Orange Triad works awesome for me, so does Super Cissus.  What really has my eye is core flex.



Orange Triad is a great multi plus  I use it religiously 

|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## stevedav (Jan 31, 2011)

I think this is great stuff...


----------



## Good Grip (Jan 31, 2011)

Fish oil and super cissus have worked really well for me.


----------



## needtogetaas (Feb 1, 2011)

send me a pm and I will send you a free bottle of  Skeletal Balm bro. All I ask is that you use the product when you wake up, pre and post work out, and then again before bed. Put the product on the Area are having pain. The bottle is a full 7oz and all you need is a little bit each time. This bottle even when used 3-4 times a day will last you like 3 months. Use the product how I described and report how it has worked for you right away as well as a week later and then a few weeks later. 

 I will ship the product to you for free too. Just send me a pm.


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 1, 2011)

Hyaluronic Acid.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 1, 2011)

needtogetaas said:


> send me a pm and I will send you a free bottle of Skeletal Balm bro. All I ask is that you use the product when you wake up, pre and post work out, and then again before bed. Put the product on the Area are having pain. The bottle is a full 7oz and all you need is a little bit each time. This bottle even when used 3-4 times a day will last you like 3 months. Use the product how I described and report how it has worked for you right away as well as a week later and then a few weeks later.
> 
> I will ship the product to you for free too. Just send me a pm.


 

i pm'ed you dude. i would LOVE to try it out.


----------



## OutWhey (Feb 1, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i pm'ed you dude. i would LOVE to try it out.


 Lucky dog. The skeletal balm is pretty effective I hear.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2011)

ive always used nature made triple flex, triple strength.  but i just switched to flex rx.. i havent used it though, but its in a caplet, instead of a pressed tab.


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Feb 1, 2011)

I sent you a PM needtogetaas any help would be nice shoulder and chest days take a toll.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 1, 2011)

Topicals like skeletal balm are intriguing, may need to give it a shot.  How would that work for joint pain when taking something like Epi??


----------



## needtogetaas (Feb 3, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i pm'ed you dude. i would LOVE to try it out.


Free bottle going out to you bro. Its all natural product using Emu oil as a trans-dermal delivery system to push all the ingredients deep into the bones and joints. HAs all the MSN , controden, and other bone healthy stuff plus peppermint for blood flow, and some topical instant pain relievers. Even EMU oil its self is well known for helping bones and joints but trust me this stuff works really good. 

 Similar products of its kind using exotic ingredients like what is in this product will cost 35-50 or more for a little 2-4oz tube at most boutique shops. Every bottle of Skelly blam is hand made by a little old lady friend of mine and we charge half the price of others and we give you a full 7oz. Enough product to use it a couple times a day and last for months. Combined with  a oral product like       Flex Rx??? - Joint Builder and this is the most effective way to get rid of the pain. 

 We put topical pain killers in the balm because lets face it most joint ad products take time to work. Even the ingredents in skeletal-balm take a bit of time for it to start repairing and healing. But you got pain now and you want the pain gone now so you can work out. SO we made sure to cover that.


----------



## needtogetaas (Feb 3, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Topicals like skeletal balm are intriguing, may need to give it a shot.  How would that work for joint pain when taking something like Epi??


Works even better for these kinds of things. THe joint pain one would get from products like epi are for a number of reasons. ONe being that your muscles are going faster then joints and ligaments can handle. So extra stress is being added. 

 This problem is compounded by the fact that for some epi products work as a anti estrogen/porgesterone. Other steroids like masterone, winny, and almost any DHT will do the same. These steroids cause fluctuations in the 
gonadal and adrenal hormones that regulate immune responses  in the body. One of which is your inflammatory response and* Synovial fluid *. 

Trust me its real. Check it out 
Gonadal and adrenal steroid hormones in plasma and... [Endocr Regul. 2004] - PubMed result

 We can see Gonadal hormones clearly effect  inflammatory response and the functions of synovial cells. other studies on the subject can be found. 

By way of transdermal delivery using emu oil the glucosamine and  chrondroiton work quickly to thicken fluids secreted by the *synovial membrane*. 

 We have all heard how omega fatty acids are good for the joints right? Well EMU OIl its self is  is approximately 70% unsaturated fatty acids http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatty_acid.Its largest component is oleic acidhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oleic_acid, a mono-unsaturated omega-9 fatty acid but it also contains both _Omega 3_, and 6 fatty acids as well. 

 Robert Nicolosi head of Massachusetts University studies of internal medicine have studies Emu oil and stated its 100 times better then fish oil for bone and joints. 

 Omega 3 and Omega 6 are essential fatty acids and they have been shown to have powerful bone/joint health effects  however it is when they join with oleic acid (Omega 9) a powerful transdermal carrier, pain relief is amplified because its the omega 9 that is able to carry them deep into the bones and joints. Omega 9 lacks phospholipids  compounds that cling to skin's outermost layer and its a very powerful Natural transdermal. 



 OK Anyway I think I have used up enough of my time this morning on this subject lol.. I got to get back to work.. I sent out 2 samples of the Skeletal-balm  today and You other guys trust me it works . Or your money back no questions asked. Cobine it with a good oral product like FLEX Rx??? from .ironmaglabs.com and you're golden


----------



## M-Rods (Feb 3, 2011)

You only need a dime sized portion of Skeletel balm for it to be effective, Ill use it pre and post workout on my left shoulder which has bothered me for years. Applying it before gives me a warm sensation and helps me get through my workout and applying some after gives me the relief to get to sleep.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 3, 2011)

BIGBLUECHEVELLE said:


> I sent you a PM needtogetaas any help would be nice shoulder and chest days take a toll.



damn, if they are going out that easy id like to give it a go

GLC2000 has done me right in the past....but i cycle on n off of them, so i wouldnt mind trying the balm lol


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't have the rep to PM yet but I would love the opportunity to try something to help my shoulder and elbow!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

I am not just plugging the stuff we sell as I should, but I love our Flex RX.  I have knee issues, stupid dance moves during my posing routine.  When I am not taking our Flex RX, I can tell.  My knee makes all these cracking sounds and hurts.  A week into taking the product, I am a new girl.  My dad has sever arthritis and he loves the Flex RX.  
Flex RX, great product, great price.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I am not just plugging the stuff we sell as I should, but I love our Flex RX.  I have knee issues, stupid dance moves during my posing routine.  When I am not taking our Flex RX, I can tell.  My knee makes all these cracking sounds and hurts.  A week into taking the product, I am a new girl.  My dad has sever arthritis and he loves the Flex RX.
> Flex RX, great product, great price.


wheres the arthritis? would it help with hands?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 3, 2011)

I just started using Fish Oil a week ago and already notice a difference in my elbow joint. Good stuff right there!


----------



## oufinny (Feb 3, 2011)

I may have to give skeletal balm a shot...


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Fish oil and super cissus have worked really well for me.


 
 I bought 2 bottles of Super Cissus last night, I hope it works, this injury is pretty fresh so I hope it don't take to long to heal! Going to get some fish oil today!


----------



## EvolutionPT (Feb 4, 2011)

Ive been taking Osteo Bi Flex for some time no and my joints feel a little better tho that could be cause I layed off some of the heavy movements which I thought to be tearing up my joints so I really am unsure if that stuff even works


----------



## oufinny (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> I bought 2 bottles of Super Cissus last night, I hope it works, this injury is pretty fresh so I hope it don't take to long to heal! Going to get some fish oil today!



SCRx for injury recovery is second to none, throw in a topical like Blue Emu or Skeletal balm on top of it and you have a one-two punch.  I am almost out of my blue emu but am going to grab some skeletal balm in its place, can't argue with a money back guarantee.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 4, 2011)

oufinny said:


> SCRx for injury recovery is second to none, throw in a topical like Blue Emu or Skeletal balm on top of it and you have a one-two punch. I am almost out of my blue emu but am going to grab some skeletal balm in its place, can't argue with a money back guarantee.


 

If the Super Cissus and fish oil doesn't work I'll hit ya up!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I just started using Fish Oil a week ago and already notice a difference in my elbow joint. Good stuff right there!



Fish oil does help tremendously. Some choice to take some extra joint support in addition to that, however.


----------



## tinyfighter (Feb 5, 2011)

my knee's are pretty bad,they crack,click and are occasionaly sore (ive had many older guys comment on how noisey they are for my age)
  they have had alot of abuse from working outside for 15 years,10 years of fighting and heavy lifting.fish oil tabs help a bit but nothing dramatic and id love to find a DECENT suppliment that gives noticable results that i can afford...............

its worrieng that im not even 30 and most blokes 50+ have knee joints in better condition


----------



## Momuscle (Feb 5, 2011)

BIGBLUECHEVELLE said:


> What is everyone taking for joint support I need to start take something shoulder and elbow are starting to bother me sometimes. I hear Primaforce cissus being tossed around as really good any input?


 

Ultra Joint Builder made by Jarrow Formulas is a good one.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 5, 2011)

PreMier said:


> wheres the arthritis? would it help with hands?



All over his poor hard working body.  He was a auto body man most his life.  He says it does help some.  He notices when he is not taking it, so there must be something to that.


----------



## Beejis60 (Feb 8, 2011)

I really like E-pharm Joint Force.


----------



## jizwood125 (Feb 9, 2011)

I like too.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 9, 2011)

needtogetaas said:


> Free bottle going out to you bro. Its all natural product using Emu oil as a trans-dermal delivery system to push all the ingredients deep into the bones and joints. HAs all the MSN , controden, and other bone healthy stuff plus peppermint for blood flow, and some topical instant pain relievers. Even EMU oil its self is well known for helping bones and joints but trust me this stuff works really good.
> 
> Similar products of its kind using exotic ingredients like what is in this product will cost 35-50 or more for a little 2-4oz tube at most boutique shops. Every bottle of Skelly blam is hand made by a little old lady friend of mine and we charge half the price of others and we give you a full 7oz. Enough product to use it a couple times a day and last for months. Combined with a oral product like Flex Rx??? - Joint Builder and this is the most effective way to get rid of the pain.
> 
> We put topical pain killers in the balm because lets face it most joint ad products take time to work. Even the ingredents in skeletal-balm take a bit of time for it to start repairing and healing. But you got pain now and you want the pain gone now so you can work out. SO we made sure to cover that.


 

ok, i got the balm in the mail monday. i used it on my wrists & elbow monday night. they were hurting like hell, because i did biceps & chest that morning. that workout always tears them up. i have to admit i did notice some relief.

i used it twice yesterday. felt good all day. no stress though, because all i did was ab/core work & cardio.

i used it this morning about 30 min. before going to the gym. i did delts & traps. that workout ususlly wrecks me too. i didn't experience as much pain during my w/o as usual. i applied the balm again after w/o and so far so good. i feel pretty good. 

i'm not gonna lie. i'm not "pain free" but i do feel ALOT better. as anyone with debilitating tendonitis knows, any relief is welcone. i'm trying to decide on an oral product to use too. there have been alot of them mentioned in this thread, so i'm doing some research.

i must say, i'm encouraged. maybe there is hope afterall. my orthopedist had me on mobic. it helped, but you can't take it long term because it's hard on the liver. he gave me some creme, but it was totally useless. his name is dr. patrick swayze by the way, lol. anyway, he said the only other thing i could do was stop working out. that's NOT gonna happen. yall know what i mean. . .

anyway - THANKS for the sample bro. i like what i see so far. you have probably gained a customer here.


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2011)

*EFX's Kre Celezine* has been a "joint-saver" for me!


----------



## T TOTAL (Mar 20, 2014)

Bump

Joined after being directed here regarding this skeletal balm

Is this skeletal balm still knocking about and still deemed worth using for healing....not masking pain from an injury...in my case...Bursitis in my elbow


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 26, 2014)

Species Arthrolyze. A lot of pills but definitely helped my joint pain.


----------



## The-Doctor (Mar 26, 2014)

IMHO nothing can touch cissus. 3g per day and if you take it with 4g of fish oil then even better. I never have any issues when I'm on it.


----------



## Flexharvey (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi,

In my point of view Flex Protex D is the best supplements for join pain. Because Flex Protex D is a natural way's to improving joint health. It is a patented dietary supplements for joint health to help easy minor everyday aches and pains. If you need more information visit this site *newflexprotex.com* .


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 29, 2014)

http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/controlled-labs-orange-triad-270-tablets.html hands down my go to joint support. Has extra benefits as well.


----------



## RokSolid15 (Apr 25, 2014)

Cissus is a great product and will work wonders for your joints but you can also keeps joints more healthy and mobile throught your diet.  Fish oil is good for the joints. After a workout you should take in some good oily fats like peanut butter or olive oil to help keep your joints in top shape.


----------



## AllergicToApples (Apr 25, 2014)

I like plain old fish oil.


----------

